# Battle.net - Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr richtig...



## FussyTom (27. Dezember 2017)

Moin.

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass seit dem letzten Update der Battle.net - Launcher riesig (auf 4K fast  ganzer Bildschirm) dargestellt wird? Die Auflösung ist auch recht niedrig, da ich die Pixel sehen kann. Das ganze System läuft normal auf 4K, außer der Launcher von Blizzard... 

Hab jetzt schon die Skalierung in den Kompatibilitätseinstellungen aktiviert, jetzt reicht der Launcher schon mal nicht mehr über fast den ganzen Bildschirm. Das Problem mit der Auflösung besteht aber weiterhin.

Des Weiteren kann ich das Fenster auch nicht mehr verschieben, was ich auch noch nie hatte. Ich habe diverse andere getestet (steam, uplay etc), da habe ich das Problem nicht.

Zur Not würde ich auch Neu installieren, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen...

Bin dankbar für jeden Lösungsvorschlag! 

LG


----------



## FussyTom (28. Dezember 2017)

Problem hat sich von selbst behoben.


----------

